# Steam Account im Wert von 2500€



## 0mega (17. Januar 2011)

*Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Hallöle,

ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade krasse finanzielle Probleme, und hat mal aus Spaß nachgerechnet was sein Steam Account wert ist... und kam bei 180 Spielen auf 2500€ aktueller Preis in Steam 

Jetzt hat er mich gefragt ob ich mich damit auskenne, wie man den Acc ggf. verkaufen kann. Hab ein bischen recherchiert, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer, außer dass es laut AGB nicht erlaubt ist, aber dennoch gang und gäbe ist, zumindest bei Accounts die weniger wert sind.

Halp?


----------



## Insecure (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Ich glaube das schwerste ist jemaden zu finden der den Acc kaufen würde.


----------



## pcfreak26 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Das ist ja mal krass, 180 Spiele über Steam!!! Auf jedenfall eine schöne Kollektion wird dabei sein. Denke aber auch das sich nur schwer nen Abnehmer findet, vor allem der so ne grosse Summe dafür bezahlt, weil dein Kumpel will ja bestimmt auch nicht alles zum Dumpingpreis anbieten.


----------



## Pagz (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Das kann ichz mir vorstellen, dass er finanzielle Probleme hat, wenn er Spiele im Wert von 2500€ gekauft hat
Aber im Ernst: Er soll einfach versuchen den Account loszuwerden. Er wird zwar nur noch einen Bruchteil vom Wert bekommen, aber das ist doch besser als nichts oder? Er hätte sich halt erst überlegen sollen,. ob er die Spiele kauft, oder nicht doch lieber das geld spart


----------



## 0mega (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Naja, er hat den Account seit 7 Jahren, da häuft sich einiges an. Und es gibt ja auch immer wieder Steam Aktionen, wo es ganze Publisher-Kataloge für nen guten Preis gibt. Ich schätze mal mehr als 800€ wird er für den Account nicht verlangen können, selbst wenn die Spiele neu 2500€ wert sind.


----------



## Pagz (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

800€?? Da musst du schon verdammt Glück habem. Du musst auch mal bedenken, wenn das jemand kauft, dann kauft(und bezahlt) er zwangsweise alle 180 Spiele. Vielleicht will er aber nur 50 davon. Also kommt es vielleicht für ihn billiger, wenn er sich ienfach die kauft, die er will. Dann hat er dazu nicht den stress mit irgentwelchen PW´s Accounts oder sonstiges und es ist 100% legal. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht erwarten, dass du mehr als 10% vom Wert bekommst(also so ca 250€)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Vor allem wo will er die verkaufen, in vielen Foren sind die Tabu genauso wie FSK 18 Games. Ebay wäre sicherlich auch nicht ohne Probleme. Käme auch ganz darauf an in wieweit die Games nicht schon im 10 Taler Bereich als Neuware gibt, und ob amn überhaupt jemanden findet der so ein Paket nimmt mit allen möglichen Unannehmlichkeiten. Ich würde eher auf 500 Pesos tippen was man vielleicht bekäme.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

bestand nicht auch die möglichkeit spiele vom account zu trennen? dann könnte mann notfals kleinere spielepakete (halt über serial) verkaufen.


----------



## Crymes (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Weiss jemand, wei so eine Trennung geht?


----------



## Kaktus (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Nein. ein Spiel ist fest an einen Account gekoppelt. Das ist ja gerade der Witz bei Steam, man kann im Grunde nichts mehr vernünftig verkaufen, außer man legt für jedes Spiel einen neuen Account an.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Es gab dazu eine BGH Entscheidung wonach der Weiterverkauf des Accounts untersagt werden kann. Im Falle von Steam trifft das zu.

Mehr Informationen findest du hier:

BGH: Voraussetzung eines Steam-Accounts für PC-Spiel "Half-Life 2" zulässig - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr

BGH, Urteil vom 11.02.2010 - I ZR 178/08 - Half-Life 2 - Einschränkungen der rechtlichen oder tatsächlichen Verkehrsfähigkeit eines Werkes, die sich nicht aus dem Verbreitungsrecht des Urhebers als solchem ergeben, berühren nicht den urheberrechtlich

Kurzum der Verkauf ist untersagt. Dein Freund muss wohl auf seinem Account sitzen bleiben.

Noch ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln. Wenn es hier zu einer Rechtsberatung kommen sollte (Ausnahme Hinweis auf allgemeine gesetzliche Regelungen und Urteile), wie der Account zu verkaufen sein könnte oder Tipps/Anfragen verteilt werden, wo der Account verkauft werden kann, ist hier sehr schnell Schluss inkl. Strafpunkte. Das solltet ihr bedenken.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln. Wenn es hier zu einer Rechtsberatung kommen sollte (Ausnahme Hinweis auf allgemeine gesetzliche Regelungen und Urteile), wie der Account zu verkaufen sein könnte oder Tipps/Anfragen verteilt werden, wo der Account verkauft werden kann, ist hier sehr schnell Schluss inkl. Strafpunkte. Das solltet ihr bedenken.




Ich war eigentlich eh der Meinung, das hier schon zu war.


----------



## Ahab (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Der Meinung war ich auch?! Ich dachte erst, hier sei einfach dreist ein zweiter Thread aufgemacht worden.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



Ahab schrieb:


> Der Meinung war ich auch?! Ich dachte erst, hier sei einfach dreist ein zweiter Thread aufgemacht worden.


 
Es war auch zu. Ich hab den Thread wieder aufgemacht, nachdem versichert worden ist, das keine Rechtsberatung bzw. Verkauftipps gegeben werden.


----------



## Singler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Was ich mich frage... nach 7 Jahren nur 180 Spiele? Bin ich einer der wenigen, der (weit) über 200 Steam-Titel (Einzeltitel 219, mit DLCs 270) hat? oO


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

öhm ja  
hab vlt 10 auf meinem account und noch n par so rumliegen. dann hörts aber auch auf...soviel kann man doch garnich zocken, oder?


----------



## Xion4 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



Singler schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage... nach 7 Jahren nur 180 Spiele? Bin ich einer der wenigen, der (weit) über 200 Steam-Titel (Einzeltitel 219, mit DLCs 270) hat? oO



Das jemand mit der Signatur so eine, mit dem Thema nicht in Verbindung zu bringende, Aussage von sich gibt nur um einfach mal zeigen zu wollen, wie toll man ist und sich Selbstbestätigung zu holen zeugt sehr von der Reife, die er bei den benannten Personen in der Signatur vermisst.

@topic:

Der Account ist nur soviel wert wie aktuelle Spiele im Account vorhanden sind. Somit kann ein Account mit 150 alten spielen (älter als 2 Jahre) quasi einen Wert von 30€ haben, weil kein Interesse vorhanden ist; hast du allerdings einen Account mit vielen aktuellen Spielen, dann gibts natürlich deutlich mehr Geld, bzw. ist er deutlich mehr wert.


----------



## fuddles (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> öhm ja
> hab vlt 10 auf meinem account und noch n par so rumliegen. dann hörts aber auch auf...soviel kann man doch garnich zocken, oder?



180 Games in 7 Jahren sind doch nichts


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Frag mal den Typ der den Steam Thread in den User News macht , der hat 400 Spiele o.O


----------



## Schulkind (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Frag mal den Typ der den Steam Thread in den User News macht , der hat 400 Spiele o.O



Das wäre mir definitiv zu riskant...
Mal angenommen jmd liest das Passwort aus?


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

Deswegen benutzte ich steam grundsätzlich nur sehr eingeschränkt !


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Man kann das nicht einfach alles zusammenrechnen. Laut Steamcalculator hat mein Steamacc 980€. Was aber nicht stimmt, da ich viele Spiele einfach zu kationen (GTA 4 für 7,49€ zB) gekauft habe.

Solche Accounts kauft keiner zu diesem Preis. Wenn du Glück hast bekommste in der Bucht dafür 200€ Euro.


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

eigentlich schade, dass nach soviel aufwand und reingesteckten geld sich das ganze nicht rentiert.
aber so wies aussieht wird dadraus ja nun nix. tut mir leit für deinen freund, aber vlt freuen sich ja seine kinder später über die ganzen retro spiele


----------



## Gaschi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

meine meinung dazu: 
dein kolleg hat ne ganz schöne sammlung und so aber was is wenn ein einziger hacker kommt und sein steam acc snackt ^^ dann schaut auch er dumm aus der wäsche und wär froh um 200 euro gewesen die er vllt. dafür bekommen hätte ... deshalb mein rat ... pro acc vllt. 2-5 spiele oder so .... max. .... safety first


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Ich hab selbst wenn ich meine Game Boy, Playstation 1/2 Spiele dazurechne zusammen nicht mal 100Spiele  Bei Steam sogar nur Metro2033
Vorallem kauf ich keine Spiele über Steam weil sie da meistens zu teuer sind und ich die sogar im Mediamarkt billiger bekomme


----------



## RapToX (21. April 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vorallem kauf ich keine Spiele über Steam weil sie da meistens zu teuer sind und ich die sogar im Mediamarkt billiger bekomme


dann zeig mir mal, in welchem media markt du die gta4 complete edition für 8,74€ bekommst....


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Ich denk auch mal mit ein wenig glueck bekommt man noch 200-300 Euro dafür.

@Raptox aber nur wenn bei steam ein besonderes Angebot ist Momentan kostet es auch wieder 35€ insgesamt steam ist relativ teuer nur die angesprochenen Angebote sind phänomenal!


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*



RapToX schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal, in welchem media markt du die gta4 complete edition für 8,74€ bekommst....


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Ich schrieb eindeutig "meistens" gleich bedeuten mit fast immer also gibt es auch ausnahmen.
Neue Spiele sind soweit ich gesehen habe immer ca. 10€ teurer zumindest die die mich Interessieren.
Außerdem kauf ich mir Spiele wenn ich sie will, also meist kurz nach erscheinen, und nicht nach über einem Jahr wenn sie grad zufällig bei Steam im Angebot sind. 
Die Preiskracher dort sind *meistens (also nicht immer)* Spiele die sich nicht mehr gut verkaufen weil sie schon älter sind, und wenn ich sie bis dahin nicht habe brauch ich sie auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2011)

*AW: Steam Account im Wert von 2500€*

Hat jemand mal auf das Datum geschaut? 19.01.2011 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

